# Hunting TBG setup help



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok so I'm going hunting/killing this spring and would like to know if 20mm single pair of straight bands will kill a roof rat,starling,pigeon, maybe some squirrels? I only have 1/2" marbles, 3/8 marbles, 1/4 steel ball bearings, and deez hex nutz I have lying around ????, not sure if m8 m9 m10, etc etc. Would it be better if I just used my current setup of single pair 25-20mm (1"-3/4") tapers? Or could I even go as low as 18mm single pair straight bands?
Which ammo mentioned above are best with what setup? Thanks

I want to try that Pigeon pie again........mmmmmm


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Maybe start another thread to see if you can get your answer quicker.  you have 47 posts and 27 threads started in 5 days.

Or do some research & reading on your own.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Starting another thread sounds like a good idea! Answers coming right up


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Buddy, Effective hunting setups is very useful, and if you say you can't find anything, you ain't looking with your eyes open


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok, buddy gabe, I'll look into it harder.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

RatSlucker said:


> Ok, buddy gabe I'll look into it harder.


I think what most people are trying to tell you on all your question threads is....look it up yourself, do some of your own research and experimenting.

If everyone asked every question that popped into their head, the forum would explode.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Can't hold it back any longer - this kid is STARVED for attention and mouthy to boot.*


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Nah


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> Maybe start another thread to see if you can get your answer quicker.  you have 47 posts and 27 threads started in 5 days.
> 
> Or do some research & reading on your own.


D


brucered said:


> RatSlucker said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, buddy gabe I'll look into it harder.
> ...


Déjà vu? Hmmmmm?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntersling_131 (Mar 12, 2017)

i run the same taper and have great results you should be fine


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

With what ammo?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

RatSlucker said:


> With what ammo?


Same taper and good results? Considering quit a few use this with success and they post about it in the hunting/effective setups page sounds like your good to go, not get out there and prove those 50 ish threads have been useful


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok, mate!


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

To get you going, I'll recommend that you double up your TBG, with straight 1" bands cut for your draw length. For example, I have about a 30" draw and my bands are about 7" between the ties. This doesn't max out the elasticity, gives good velocity and adds quite a bit of durability (3-400 shots).
Then go to the local dollar store, buy some "decorative marbles". Most of these are 5/8" and carry significantly more impact than do the smaller 1/2" marbles. I buy mine by the boxful and have found them adequate and hit about as hard as my .45 leads do, and with no mornings wasted in endless casting....

Good luck! Let us know how your own trials work out.

Skook


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I've been cuttin' cans with 20mm straights and 25mm straights. Gotta practice more to get em' rats that have been eating my oranges and other fruits.


----------

